# UMIK-1 and ARC 2 sw



## perroloco (Feb 21, 2014)

I saw a thread about using ARC 2 mic with REW. I ask for something opposite, did somebody try (if possible) to use UMIK-1 with ARC 2 and if so, what results?
Thanks in advance


----------

